# Well, I'm finished buying from pipesandcigars.com



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Such a silly thing really. I've made about 10 orders from them over the last month, most around $300. They were short and I called Debbie and she made good on it for one order. But after that, I noticed they were short on other bags. I let it go. 

I guess little things bug me but, I had one item that didn't ship because they were out of stock. To my knowledge, they did not notify me .. just didn't ship it. I called them today about it. They explained that it was out of stock, and it would be out for a while. I asked if I could just order something in place of it instead. Now I always order enough so that I don't have to pay shipping. Just figure it makes sense to do it that way. So now the guy tells me that "yes I can do a replacement since they are out of stock on what I ordered" BUT they will have to charge me extra .. because of shipping, even though I ordered it with a large order and the original bill did not have shipping (they already sent out the order minus the item that was out of stock) So, it is basically forcing me into having to buy another $100 to avoid shipping, or pay more for the item than I would have originally. When I ordered it .. the order went through; nobody said anything. I've had so many orders that if they would have notified me I would have done a replacement and tacked it on to one of my other orders. 

Anyway, it is a small and silly thing. And to tell you the truth? If they guy would have said: Hey, no problem.. we'll get it out to you without charging you extra for shipping" I would likely have made another order over $100 anyway. But, it is the principle of the thing. I've spent over $10,000 on pipes and tobacco this last 40 days, about 1/4-1/3 of it with them. I don't want to spend for something I don't want or need right now. I do know for certain that if it were smokingpipes.com they would have done the right thing. 

The only reason I care .. is the principle of the thing. Why should I now have to pay more? Am I wrong?

Either way, I have to say that smokingpipes.com is way better. 

One man's opinion.


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

There is no excuse for poor customer service. It shouldn't matter how much you spend



KinnScience said:


> I've spent over $10,000 on pipes and tobacco this last 40 days, about 1/4-1/3 of it with them.


Did you really spend $10,000 in 40 days??? That is 5x what I spent on my first car.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

That's just no good. I had a similarly frustrating experience (although not on a "I just won the lotto" scale) with tampahumidor.com, so I understand. I ordered a nice cigar cutter from them, paid extra for UPS ground so I'd have it in time for the weekend, and tacked on 3 or 4 single cigars (which usually ship free regular mail) just cus. Well, a week goes by and I don't see anything, so I give them a call and the guy says, "Oh, the cutter was backordered, but it should ship tomorrow." Being patient, I said OK and was just happy it would be on the way. A few days later, I get a UPS ground package from them, and all it has is the cigars (which should have shipped free, USPS bulk). When I called next (maybe 2.5 weeks after I ordered it), the guy says "oh, they're going out today, I think it was sent USPS." Crap. What did I pay for UPS for? You'd think they'd send it to me UPS (usually next day or 2nd day if shipped from the eastern half of the US to here) as a courtesy. I finally get it close to 3.5 weeks later, and it's not even the right color. Thankfully, I like this color more anyway. If the guy hadn't seemed so nice on the phone, I would have cancelled the order. I am not sure I will do business with them for a while, though.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> That's just no good. I had a similarly frustrating experience (although not on a "I just won the lotto" scale) with tampahumidor.com, so I understand. I ordered a nice cigar cutter from them, paid extra for UPS ground so I'd have it in time for the weekend, and tacked on 3 or 4 single cigars (which usually ship free regular mail) just cus. Well, a week goes by and I don't see anything, so I give them a call and the guy says, "Oh, the cutter was backordered, but it should ship tomorrow." Being patient, I said OK and was just happy it would be on the way. A few days later, I get a UPS ground package from them, and all it has is the cigars (which should have shipped free, USPS bulk). When I called next (maybe 2.5 weeks after I ordered it), the guy says "oh, they're going out today, I think it was sent USPS." Crap. What did I pay for UPS for? You'd think they'd send it to me UPS (usually next day or 2nd day if shipped from the eastern half of the US to here) as a courtesy. I finally get it close to 3.5 weeks later, and it's not even the right color. Thankfully, I like this color more anyway. If the guy hadn't seemed so nice on the phone, I would have cancelled the order. I am not sure I will do business with them for a while, though.


Don't you love paying for rush delivery only to be backordered. Kinda defeats the purpose :usa2:


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

anytime this happens with a backorder item just ask for a refund, it takes the oops I paid too much for shipping factor out of the equation.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Don't you love paying for rush delivery only to be backordered. Kinda defeats the purpose :usa2:


Word. I usually order 3 day usps when available as lot of times I get that in two days.

To Kinn,

I placed an order with cupojoes.com for a pipe and two tins of escudo. They only had one tin in stock. They emailed me the same day I ordered stating that the pipe and tin were shipped and they would ship the additional tin of escudo separately as soon as it got in at no additional cost to me.

:bowdown: for them.

I am sure you saw my post about my recent debacle with pipesandcigars.com. Only they didn't ship the rest of my order (I think I had about 6-7 tins), they just held the whole thing. I called two weeks later and the excuse was that we got notified that things were slow because of schip. BS!

Anyway, sorry to hear that you are discouraged. Myself getting out of the pipe game, I don't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

And we will miss you Tyler. I wish you would have just taken your hobby underground but such is life :kicknuts:


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Weird, I ordered two pipes on seperate orders a week apart and both came in just fine. Oh and a couple pounds of DAN tobacco and that came in quick too.

I might think twice though...next time around


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> And we will miss you Tyler. I wish you would have just taken your hobby underground but such is life :kicknuts:


Haha,

I am not dieing. 

I will still enjoy the occasional smoke, but only in a social atmosphere away from my children. And quite infrequently.

I will still be active on the board. Thank you for the sentiments Joe. 

/threadjack off

:bitchslap:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

10k in the last 40 days? What do you do and where can i sign up to make that kind of money?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Cypress said:


> 10k in the last 40 days? What do you do and where can i sign up to make that kind of money?


Think "Breaking Bad"


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom (Sep 19, 2008)

Cypress said:


> 10k in the last 40 days? What do you do and where can i sign up to make that kind of money?


x2. Seriously, x2.

No, really. We'd like to know, provided it's something you can discuss openly.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Haha,
> 
> I am not dieing.
> 
> ...


Been there! My twin boys were diagnosed with athsma when they were very little. turned out to be nothing but I was taking no chances. Later on, it just didn't seem like a good idea to smoke around them. Even now, I don't do it that often and when I do, I'm in "Dad's Private Space". I do most of my smoking when they're with their mother (joint custody - I have them half the time).

You'll be back! And when you come back, you'll wish you'd taken the advice Mad Hatter gave me. Save your stuff. You'll be glad you did. When you start back up, you'll have familiar pipes and a buttload of aged tobacco.  'Til then, all the best!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I've only ordered from pipesandcigars.com once but it was a good experience for me. I really hate to see a fellow piper get treated like this.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Goddamn, 10k!? That's the real story here. I won't spend ten thousand dollars on this hobby over the course of my entire lifetime. 

I'm not accusing you of anything or judging you, but holy hell that's a big number. If I was going to throw down that much in the pipe world, it'd be for equipment, tools, and training to be a carver - so I could hopefully make it back.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I am on your side I completely agree with you, poor customer service!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

i had a similar experience with them, I ordered a couple of tins for my part of the pipe tobacco lottery payment. after a week or so with no confirmation from them or anything i finally contacted them and they told me one of the tins was backordered and they did not know when it would be in but they would ship when they got it. Canceled the out of stock tin and it was shipped the next day. Pretty poor customer service if you ask me. This was a couple of months ago so they cannot use the schip excuse...


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Bermac said:


> There is no excuse for poor customer service. It shouldn't matter how much you spend
> 
> Did you really spend $10,000 in 40 days??? That is 5x what I spent on my first car.


yup. Maybe I should not have admitted that. Contrary to what it looks like, I am extremely tight with $$. In fact, this is one of the reasons I made these buys all at once. Also, for many years I have spent money only on equities, I found something I truly love.. whats wrong with that?

Thing is: it wasn't just pipes .. or tobacco (though mostly it was). It was pipes, tobacco, racks, tobacco/pipe bags, pipe restoration equipment...

Heck, I think many ppl spend that ... maybe not all at once .. but I was starting with nothing.

Plus, I figured why not get as much tobacco as I could before the price hike? Also, who is to say when laws are going to stop online tobacco buying .. or at least tax the heck out of it. I started with no tobacco. Now I have over 140 lbs of very good tobacco blends ... lots of tins ... etc. What's the difference between taking a couple years to build a cellar .. and building it all at once? Overall, I am going to save $$.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Goddamn, 10k!? That's the real story here. I won't spend ten thousand dollars on this hobby over the course of my entire lifetime.
> 
> I'm not accusing you of anything or judging you, but holy hell that's a big number. If I was going to throw down that much in the pipe world, it'd be for equipment, tools, and training to be a carver - so I could hopefully make it back.


I'll bet if you added it up ... you'd be surprised how much you spend.

.... I know I was.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Word. I usually order 3 day usps when available as lot of times I get that in two days.
> 
> To Kinn,
> 
> ...


Yeah, I ordered pipes from cupojoes .. and needed to exchange the pipe, they took it back no problem. When I wanted to add more pipes .. the added it to the order and didn't charge me any shipping even though there were new orders. I think most places are decent. Not sure why pipesandcigars are different.

Hey, I'm sorry to hear you giving up the hobby, heck I'm still new to it. Sure hate to hear someone leaving. Keep your equipment, you never know when you might want to walk down memory lane. :razz:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

KinnScience said:


> I'll bet if you added it up ... you'd be surprised how much you spend.
> 
> .... I know I was.


Not me, man. Sorry. I've got five briars. My most expensive was $80, and I'm not buying anymore; I don't need one, and I don't collect. I maybe smoke once a week on average over a year. A 2oz tin takes me multiple seasons to finish. I've got a 2oz tin of Westminster that's got about a third left, and I opened it sometime before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

10k over 40 days? Dude, I didn't think I'd say this to anyone, but maybe you should slow down a bit. I'm stocked for a long time and I can't say I spent more than 50 bucks in a month, and I haven't been smoking nearly as long as some of the pros in this forum. Still, I recommend 4noggins.com without hesitation when you feel the itch to place another order. I have nothing but good things to say about them.

I've recently been reading about people getting a little less than what they ordered from pipesandcigars.com. I've never had a similar issue with 4noggins. I've always, always gotten just a little more than what I ordered. They seem to err on the side of caution. They've sent me free baccy with free delivery when I informed them they accidently sent me a wrong order (4oz of GH Bob's chocolate flake instead of SG chocolate flake, which is a mistake I can see myself making very easily) no questions asked even though I told them I was alright with what they sent me and wanted them to take no action. 4noggins.com all the way :thumb:

I suppose they figure word of mouth is more important than short changing a customer an oz or paying shipping once in a while.

P.S. Even if you really like pipesandcigars.com blends, you can still order them through 4noggins.com. They can be found under ' Hearth and Home'. And just in case anyone is wondering, I have no affiliation with this company; I just like their customer service.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Poor customer service sucks, I wouldn't have paid the extra shipping. Either they would have taken that portion of the bill off, or I would have asked for my money back, and told them I was gonna take my business elsewhere. It's the principal.
10K in 40 days...........I think its cool you're able to do that, and the way I see it if you're able to drop down the amount of cash, that you're able to, then you have some leverage, especially the way the economy is today.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with spending a lot of money on something you love. I think what we all mean when we comment on what you've spent is that we'd really like to see pictures of all your stuff so we can drool, covet, and lust over it. :nod:



KinnScience said:


> yup. Maybe I should not have admitted that. Contrary to what it looks like, I am extremely tight with $$. In fact, this is one of the reasons I made these buys all at once. Also, for many years I have spent money only on equities, I found something I truly love.. whats wrong with that?
> 
> Thing is: it wasn't just pipes .. or tobacco (though mostly it was). It was pipes, tobacco, racks, tobacco/pipe bags, pipe restoration equipment...
> 
> ...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of your stash?


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Cypress said:


> Do you have any pictures of your stash?


You can see some of my stuff on my pics/album. Though there is only one or two racks there .. I have 6 altogether. Maybe about 20-30 lbs of tobacco out of about 130-140. The website only lets you upload a certain number of pics. I tried to take pictures of my stuff as it came in, I got most of it. I just can't put all of it up. Over time, I'll switch out pics, I don't mind showing my stuff .. I actually enjoy it. Just don't wanna make people mad.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

You can host the photos for free on flickr.com or photobucket.com or wherever, and post them directly into threads using the image button above the post typing panel. It's the yellow one with the mountains.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i don't think i've spent $50 on tobacco in about a year. of course i've bought "club pipes", but that's been my only purchases for a long while.
$10k?? wow. dont' think i've spent that in total since the mid 90s.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> You can host the photos for free on flickr.com or photobucket.com or wherever, and post them directly into threads using the image button above the post typing panel. It's the yellow one with the mountains.


Or you can just highlight, copy and paste the photo from a hosted site or webpage


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

KinnScience said:


> You can see some of my stuff on my pics/album. Though there is only one or two racks there .. I have 6 altogether. Maybe about 20-30 lbs of tobacco out of about 130-140. The website only lets you upload a certain number of pics. I tried to take pictures of my stuff as it came in, I got most of it. I just can't put all of it up. Over time, I'll switch out pics, I don't mind showing my stuff .. I actually enjoy it. Just don't wanna make people mad.


Mad??? Hardly. Now we all know who to whine to when we're running low on 'baccy or just want to try a new blend. 

Actually, it's fun looking at other peoples stash. Mister Moo has some great pics of his tobacco cellar. It may make us drool but I don't think anyone here would get upset over your good fortune.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> Mister Moo has some great pics of his tobacco cellar.


Mister Moo: a private citizen living and working in the private sector and not an elected official, does not have to answer to anyone about his cellar or how it was funded. (Except to Mrs. Moo, maybe, who, if she could ever piece the whole pipe, cigar and tobacco puzzle together, would have me arrested.) It has been a blessing and a curse to live immediately between two JR locations in North Carolina.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeez, that's $250 a *day*. There's not a thing wrong with that, of course.  I'd be worried about my tastes changing personally, and the fact that I wonder if I would smoke 130 lbs of pipe tobacco in my life - and I'm only 25! But there's no doubt that if you never wanted to spend another cent on pipe stuff, you're probably all set.

As for pipesandcigars.com, I can understand how somebody with your purchasing power would be upset by this. Retailers occasionally bungling like this isn't unusual (they're human after all) but certainly you would think they would recognize you as a customer they have a vested interest in keeping.

4noggins treated me pretty well when I recently put in a decent-sized order (by mortal standards). It was about $70 worth of tins. I politely requested a small sample of bald headed teacher, and they threw in what looks to be a couple ounces for no charge. That was cool.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Mister Moo: a private citizen living and working in the private sector and not an elected official, does not have to answer to anyone about his cellar or how it was funded. (Except to Mrs. Moo, maybe, who, if she could ever piece the whole pipe, cigar and tobacco puzzle together, would have me arrested.) It has been a blessing and a curse to live immediately between two JR locations in North Carolina.


I should think that calling her Mrs Moo would by itself get you a severe beating at the least, not to mention a week or so of vacation from any bovine frolic.


----------



## laney1566 (Apr 8, 2009)

I know I have spent at least that much on pipes and baccy over the years, and I mostly ebay my pipes. Thing of it is....As a collector, I can expect to resale any of them for at least as much as I paid...Maybe more!! More power to you. Spend another 10 grand if you want. Consider it a donation to the Italian, Danish and English craftsman fund. Not to mention the Virginia and Kentucky tobacco growers of America.

Fire up a Pipe and provide a real stimulus package!!


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

More pics.

Thanks for looking guys ... I just posted a whole bunch more pics. Tough to get everything .. but for some reason .. I'm now able to upload more pics so I got a lot more on there. Have a look. It isn't organized .. some of the stuff is still in boxes .. and that is where it is going to stay until the boxes stop rolling in. If I stop now ... I should have all deliveries in about 2 weeks.  We'll see.

I've not even smoked many of my pipes ... and I've not even tried all the baccy types yet. Though the majority stuff .. like PS LTF .. McC 2020, 5100, Sams Flake, FVF, etc. I have. When I found something I liked .. I just kept ordering more and more of it. sometimes I would forget that I ordered so much of one kind ... so I'd order more. Truth told, I was more worried about the darn mandates stopping us from buying online. I hate to be under someone's thumb, and when I'm finished .. I should have enough tobacco so that the government can do whatever it wants ... I'll be ok.

(and no, I don't have a bomb shelter with guns and food supplies).

I do appreciate the sentiment. I would be lying if I said I didn't feel a little guilty about blowing so much so soon. (starving kids in 3rd world .. etc). But heck, I know guys who spend more on bikes (I have a 1400 Suzuki.. so I saved $15k there by not buying a Harley). Also, like I said, I'll bet many of you have spent even more than that over the years. I just did it all at once .. so I could make sure I got what I wanted before Uncle Sam got more of his greedy little fingers in it.

Tell ya the truth, I really could use a bit of reassurance. I try getting it from my wife ("really honey, remember all the jewelry we bought last summer?") .... but I don't get much sympathy there.

By the way, the Van Gogh is real (not) ... :laugh:


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I placed my third order with P&C two weeks ago and still haven't gotten a shipped notice or baccy on the porch. The first two orders were prompt. May very well be a baccy shortage after the mad pre tax rush. It ticks me off because I'm suffering SPC plum pudding withdrawls. The RYO cig tobaco selection sucks right now. The local baccy and convience stores are practically clean out. Or are afraid to stock it with these new crazy prices.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

KinnScience said:


> (and no, I don't have a bomb shelter with guns and food supplies).
> 
> Guns? Ammo? Who does that?
> 
> ...


So how about that?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have ordered from various sources and when I do I always try to "idiot proof" the order so I call instead of ordering online. This gives me a NAME of the person who took my order and also gives me a real person to call in case something does go wrong. I ask if the inventory is available because I will not wait for items that are readily availabe elsewhere,,,,unless it is an absolutely great sale. I ask how long it will take for the order to get to my place if I have it shipped first class. When you get to know the vendor and they get to know you I find that my order gets placed in a very orderly manner. If it gets screwed up I call and demand a refund for shipping,,,no matter what the excuse,,,it's all about customer service and if they can't do that for me I find another source,,,period. I have used TampaHumidor quite a bit and find they have very good customer service,,,,so i was sorry to hear that one of the brothers had a bad experience. When you call TampaHumidor get the owner and I assure you that you won't have another problem again.


----------



## Zodduska (Apr 14, 2009)

KinnScience said:


> More pics.
> 
> Thanks for looking guys ... I just posted a whole bunch more pics. Tough to get everything .. but for some reason .. I'm now able to upload more pics so I got a lot more on there. Have a look. It isn't organized .. some of the stuff is still in boxes .. and that is where it is going to stay until the boxes stop rolling in. If I stop now ... I should have all deliveries in about 2 weeks. We'll see.
> 
> ...


WOW, awesome stash you have amassed there, I'm very jealous! :usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

*Update: on PipesandCigars.com*

I arrived home from work to find a package on my door step. Nothing surprising there .. I have been getting two or three a day for a while now. However, this one was from pipesandcigars.com

The General Manager took the time to write a letter apologizing for the mix up and he sent a nice gift package which included tobacco and a book entited "Stokkebye". Though I appreciate the tobacco, and I am thrilled with the book, I am most impressed by the letter he took the time to write in his own hand.

As a consumer of 44 yrs of age, I have engaged in all types of retail transactions, most turn out fine. However I cannot, in all my years, recall a manager who was willing to demonstrate such a strong level of concern for my regard and satisfaction. Frankly, I am impressed.

I wanted to pass this on to my fellow puffers, I think it is something notable and speaks to a level of customer care that is important to most of us.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Not me, man. Sorry. I've got five briars. My most expensive was $80, and I'm not buying anymore; I don't need one, and I don't collect. I maybe smoke once a week on average over a year. A 2oz tin takes me multiple seasons to finish. I've got a 2oz tin of Westminster that's got about a third left, and I opened it sometime before Thanksgiving.


Well, you need to step it up!
Don't you care about the children?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Update: on PipesandCigars.com*



KinnScience said:


> I arrived home from work to find a package on my door step. Nothing surprising there .. I have been getting two or three a day for a while now. However, this one was from pipesandcigars.com
> 
> The General Manager took the time to write a letter apologizing for the mix up and he sent a nice gift package which included tobacco and a book entited "Stokkebye". Though I appreciate the tobacco, and I am thrilled with the book, I am most impressed by the letter he took the time to write in his own hand.
> 
> ...


That's great! Glad they took care of you.
(customers like you don't grow on trees.)
I've always had good experiences with pipesandcigars.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Update: on PipesandCigars.com*



KinnScience said:


> I wanted to pass this on to my fellow puffers, I think it is something notable and speaks to a level of customer care that is important to most of us.


Thanks for sharing this, it is good to see such Customer Service and response to a series of problems. I'd love to hear more about that book as well. Perhaps you could start a new thread telling us more about it?


----------



## Vox3l (Nov 17, 2008)

KinnScience said:


> yup. Maybe I should not have admitted that. Contrary to what it looks like, I am extremely tight with $$. In fact, this is one of the reasons I made these buys all at once. Also, for many years I have spent money only on equities, I found something I truly love.. whats wrong with that?
> 
> Thing is: it wasn't just pipes .. or tobacco (though mostly it was). It was pipes, tobacco, racks, tobacco/pipe bags, pipe restoration equipment...
> 
> ...


Makes sense to me, though as a college student with a $9.50/hr job I can't fathom spending $10k in 40 days, I could definitely justify it if I had the money! Plus, I'd bet that all the stuff you bought for $10k now will be $20k next year, if it's even available!

You found something you really enjoy, so what the hell! I say FULL STEAM AHEAD!

Or you could throw me a couple thousand! :nod:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Update: on PipesandCigars.com*



KinnScience said:


> I arrived home from work to find a package on my door step. Nothing surprising there .. I have been getting two or three a day for a while now. However, this one was from pipesandcigars.com
> 
> The General Manager took the time to write a letter apologizing for the mix up and he sent a nice gift package which included tobacco and a book entited "Stokkebye". Though I appreciate the tobacco, and I am thrilled with the book, I am most impressed by the letter he took the time to write in his own hand.
> 
> ...


I warned Pipesandcigars about a potentially bad publicity situation a couple months back. That same General Manager said he would send "The Dunhill Pipe Book" for free in my next order as his thanks. That was 3 orders ago. I'm still waiting.

No worries, I think Dunhill is overrated anyways. :lolat:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

We all work hard for our money and we should spend it ina way that gives us some enjoyment. If you can spend $10,000 then good for you! Hell, I own 2 Harleys so what can I say.

On another note I ordered from them and got an email saying the shipment was delayed waiting on some tobacco. Came 3 days later, no complaints from me.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Got email notification this afternoon that my order from 3 weeks ago shipped. Anniversary Kake is in there.

ipe:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Update: on PipesandCigars.com*



KinnScience said:


> I arrived home from work to find a package on my door step. Nothing surprising there .. I have been getting two or three a day for a while now. However, this one was from pipesandcigars.com
> 
> The General Manager took the time to write a letter apologizing for the mix up and he sent a nice gift package which included tobacco and a book entited "Stokkebye". Though I appreciate the tobacco, and I am thrilled with the book, I am most impressed by the letter he took the time to write in his own hand.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of when I ordered the "Compton's" sampler from Maxim at pipes2smoke.com
They say on the website that sometimes the order can take a while but this took 3 months! I was ticked off but he made it right in the end and sent me my tobacco and included a pouch of Balkan Sobranie no charge. Needless to say I am still doing business with Maxim and have never had another problem since that time.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I know a lot of baccy dealers were overwhelmed with pre April tax rush orders. It has taken time to rebuild inventory and catch up with orders. As far as I'm concerned, it was a bottleneck that was imposed on them. What sucks is once they get back on an even keel, they may find they have lost a lot of regulars. Not to say Pipes and Cigars is no 1 but for me, they have always been prompt in the past so I'm not letting this delay burn any bridges. When a guy's tastes become more refined, there is no such thing as a one stop pipe/baccy dealer anyway.


----------



## scottycigar (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi

I am Scott Bendett and I own pipesandcigars.com along with two other brick and mortar stores (Habana Premium Cigar Shoppe). I just got back from the Chicago Pipe Show where one of the members of the forum, Slov, told me about this thread and advised me to respond since he is a fan of our website.

First off let me apologize to anyone who feels they were mistreated. It is inexcusable. I started my business nearly 15 years ago in a cart in our local mall with 15 boxes of cigars. I built my store by offering good customer service. I had to, because vendors would not open me up (cigar shortage) and the ones that did required cash COD. I was in my twentys. I could get in to my whole story which is somewhat inspriing but I will fight my add and get back on topic.

The reason I bring that up is simple. I want to let everyone know we are doing our best during huge growth spurts. We are not perfect. We are in a constant struggle regarding pipe tobacco specifically (RYO is another story and the cigars yet another). A lot of times the mistakes are our own, however, due to the proliferation of the internet vendors are constantly running out of a particular blend. One guy starts a thread on a specific G&H blend and the next thing you know we are out, then the distributor is out beacuse the machinery they use to make the product is from the 1800s (pre internet) and it takes them 6 months to make it and ship it to the disributor who ships it to us. Then, of course, we run out of it in a week and all the people who wanted on their order are shorted. Actually, you guys dont want to hear about vendor issues but I could go on forever. Again, I am crystal clear we could screw up a wet dream (and have but thats another story)...but it isn't always us.

I feel like I am writing a novel right now just to apologize for some butthead moves by people who try hard but are overwhelmed.

Here is my [email protected] is my telephone number 518-690-2222 to the store that I am at everyday. (the mail order got too big and we had to move it from the basement so we are in seperate locations, however, we are getting back together this fall to imrpove efficiency and have basically a much bigger store) For a peek into our b&m world check out Habana Premium Cigar Shoppe Events at Habana Happenings.

Please do not hesitate to call me or Bob, [email protected] (runs warehouse and cares what you guys think) if you have any issue...We want your business, we care about your business and we (usually) stand behind our errors. Sorry for this long email and sorry that we erred in the first place.

Thanks
Scotty

and Tim I forwarded my original to Bob where i asked him to send you the Dunhill Pipe Book and I have a good feeling it will be in your hands shortly.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Scotty, 

While I have had good luck with ordering from you; (the Black Velvet is awesome, I am thankful I got the deal you guys have) I have read the issues and I can see both sides of the story.

I spent a year at a mailorder company that sold ammo, gun parts and surplus/survival goods. The middle part of my time there was right at Y2K. Needless to say, but say it I will, it was a crazy time. I spent time working in the warehouse, packing boxes, taking phone orders and eventually was doing the website and computer network support. 

From a psychological standpoint, customers do simply expect perfection on orders, because they are putting complete faith in the company they order from. They are, sight-unseen, giving you personal information and money. This is done without seeing the product or with internet orders, without even talking to a person. 
Unlike a B&M store of any sort, where you can touch the product and form a personal opinion about the seller, the internet anonymity prevents the human touch. 
Without a human bond, trust is very easy to break with mailorder.

From a seller standpoint, you know all the facts, reason and logic, why something has happened. To the buyer, that does not matter, until a personal bond can be created. All the buyer knows is that he trusted you, and you did not do what was expected.

My point of all that mess above is that buying products that a customer is emotionally attached to (I know I lust after certain pipes and tobaccos) can become a minefield for both parties.

I appreciate your taking the time to post here and do your best to make the situation better.

Good luck to you and good luck to all the buyers who have had issues. 

In this time of political and emotional attacks on our hobby/lifestyle/personal choice, we all need to stick together and work together to preserve what we all love.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Phatmax nailed the relationship and expectations completely.

That said, of all the orders I've placed through pipesandcigars, the worst that I could say of their service is that once in order to faciliatate my order, I was sent a pound of a particular tobacco instead of the 3.5 oz tin I ordered. Very difficult to complain about that!  

Scott, I appreciate the time you took to post your thoughts here.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

scottycigar said:


> I feel like I am writing a novel right now just to apologize for some butthead moves by people who try hard but are overwhelmed.
> Thanks
> Scotty


For a this Balkan lover, SBC Plum Pudding is the best thing to happen to the world since Led Zepplin and here you are apologizing. LOL. The attachment is probably just as much physical as it is emotional. The laws of supply and demand cause all kinds of freako things to happen and the chain reactions are difficult if not impossible to predict.

The ancient tobacco machinery you speak of adds a human touch that modern automated machinery cannot duplicate. There is a good side to everything. Patience has it's virtues.

It will blow over soon so forget novel writing. My palette thingy says just go back to doing what you guys do best.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I think the majority of complaints could be stopped if the website and procedures were updated to show current inventory


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Bermac said:


> There is no excuse for poor customer service. It shouldn't matter how much you spend
> 
> Did you really spend $10,000 in 40 days??? That is 5x what I spent on my first car.


That's 10,000x what I spent on my first car


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Scotty,

First off, I have a great deal of respect for an owner of a company that will take the time to respond to a message thread (or two) complaining about his business. To put down your phone number and email as well is equally admirable.

What I would like to say is this: Every business makes mistakes. They also have good and bad seasons. The key is to learn from the mistakes to minimize those bad seasons. 

I think pipesandcigars is a great business, provides a greatly needed service to a great many people, and makes some damn good, if not my favorite tobaccos. For that you should be applauded.

The main gripe I have/had with pipesandcigars was the measuring of the bulk tobaccos. Sometimes it would only be less than an ounce, but when it's every time, or nearly so, it gets frustrating. 

Nonetheless, to brown-nose a bit, your house blend tobaccos are amazing, and I can only hope that you continue to provide the same quality in the future. I smoke these far more than tinned tobaccos.

Hopefully we'll hear more from you than to respond to complaints. It's an interesting opportunity to speak with a master blender such as yourself.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I also have to give a thumbs up to your broad selection. With all due respect, and as a guy who's run a small business, I know it sucks trying to find help that share a commitment to superior service or even have it in them to provide superior service and I do I feel for your situation.


----------



## Dylan Cerling (Dec 13, 2008)

I've never bought from online, but if I decide to give it a try, I'll be sure to check out pipesandcigars


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

scottycigar said:


> Hi
> 
> I am Scott Bendett and I own pipesandcigars.com .......


I could kiss, then hug a retailer/owner like Mr. Bendett. But hows about I just keep putting your kids through college by spending my pipe allocations ($$$) with you? Hope I can still get in, cause this thread is going to be like a rocket for you!!!

Class act; 'nuff said!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> I think the majority of complaints could be stopped if the website and procedures were updated to show current inventory


:tpd:

Thanks Scotty for taking the time to respond.


----------

